# Pet Hotel in Lancaster



## soyachocolate (Jan 23, 2015)

I might be regularly traveling every year for 3 months.
Would like to seek for Pet Hotel to care for my Gerbil and Degu.
Anyone knows where can I reach pet hotel in Lancaster or around Lancashire?


----------



## Flot1930 (Feb 10, 2015)

Check out TLC 4 Your Pets.


----------



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

I've heard good things about Paradise 4 Paws.


----------



## SandraMuddyPawsHalsall (Apr 5, 2015)

Hello I am in Halsall near Ormskirk in Lancashire and I am just starting up as a small animal boarder. If I can help please get in touch
Regards Sandra


----------

